# 18" Wheels



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

EDIT: Wow, I should have just gone to bed instead of posting at 3 in the morning. I'm sorry for misreading your post, tired eyes saw everything up to "found on the Cruze LTZ" lol.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> I have a 2011 1LT Cruze and I have been searching endlessly for the 18" wheels found on the Cruze LTZ. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Try this : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

You might want to try and find used like mine for sale because they can be costly with the factory OEM tires and sensors. Good luck!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Onthelo2 said:


> You might want to try and find used like mine for sale because they can be costly with the factory OEM tires and sensors. Good luck!


How much are you asking for them?


----------

